# Crossbow questions



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I am considering buying a crossbow for hunting "quietly" but I have zero experience with them and have some questions. Due to shoulder and back problems, I am unable to shoot a compound bow, is it silly for me to even consider a crossbow as an alternative? How difficult are they to cock? When hunting, do you cock the crossbow ahead of time? Once the crossbow is cocked, is there a way to decock it? Are there other things I need to consider about crossbows? I appreciate any and all input that you can give me.


----------



## TXprepper (Apr 23, 2014)

Crossbows are a great idea. There are a few things to look at: try and look for metal or metal injected triggers, metal scope mounts. Also like firearms all Bows don't fit the same for everyone, try local Archery shops pick one up and see how it feels (weight and design) Decocking on bows, most you have to shoot an bolt/arrow, some allow you to release the string manually by holding the string with the cocking puller and pull the trigger, but I do not advise this! It is easier to shoot an a bolt/arrow into a target. You might look at the Barnett Bows, they have a few entry level bow and some real hot rod bows. also with shoulder and back issues look into mechanical cocking aids, I have used them with the same issues and it helps a lot.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Excalibur Crossbows can be decocked and dry fired without harm. made in CaNaDa or CND.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a cyst on my shoulder that I got from shooting 3" Magnum loads from a Mossberg 835 artillery piece (Stupid in retrospect). I could no longer shoot my Bowtech compound bow so I researched for weeks and bought my crossbow. I bought a Parker Tornado. You have to use a cocking assist of some sort. That is a must. I just have the cocking rope and I can reload it all day long without issues. They also have cocking assists that are actually attached to the butt. Some are even automatic so you don't have to do any work. I think Barnett offers those.

I would absolutely recommend buying one. They range in price from $250.00 for a quality entry level model up to over a grand. I bought a kit that got me a scope, bolts and the cocking rope. I think I paid $800.00 or so a few years ago. Here are some companies that make quality products. I think they are all pretty comparable in quality:

Wicked Ridge
Darton
Barnett (Industry leader)
Parker
Bowtech
PSE
Ten Point (alot of people love these)
Excalibur (big recurve models)


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

redhawk said:


> I am considering buying a crossbow for hunting "quietly" but I have zero experience with them and have some questions. Due to shoulder and back problems, I am unable to shoot a compound bow, is it silly for me to even consider a crossbow as an alternative? How difficult are they to cock? When hunting, do you cock the crossbow ahead of time? Once the crossbow is cocked, is there a way to decock it? Are there other things I need to consider about crossbows? I appreciate any and all input that you can give me.


with a rope cocking device its pretty easy to cock them i just use a old arrow and fire at the ground to un cock it. they are a lot of fun and people dont hear you shootin targets in the woods and call the cops like they do when they hear gunshots.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

redhawk said:


> I am considering buying a crossbow for hunting "quietly" but I have zero experience with them and have some questions. Due to shoulder and back problems, I am unable to shoot a compound bow, is it silly for me to even consider a crossbow as an alternative? How difficult are they to cock? When hunting, do you cock the crossbow ahead of time? Once the crossbow is cocked, is there a way to decock it? Are there other things I need to consider about crossbows? I appreciate any and all input that you can give me.


This all depends on the cross bow, some have auto cocking mechanisms.

CHeaper ones can be hand drawn or drawn with relatively cheap drawing tools.

What you need will likely depend on the draw test example if you can bench or do resistance exercises on 200lbs with your arms you should be able to draw that.

Crossbows work on the principle of locking the string into a catch point - so yes you draw then lock, its not the same as a bow where you draw the arrow and string together.. although you technically could. Normally you will draw, lock the string place the bolt. When you pull the string it will release the draw.

There is also a safety trigger lock on some models and other systems.

IMO you need to have a little bit of strength to bowhunt even with a crossbow. However, with automated drawing tools it can be made much easier just by cranking handle a few times.

Loading is also made easier on some models by including a foot rest so you can hold it down while loading.

In general though if you are a weak person don't do bows or crossbows.

Bows are almost silent if you can use them, cross bows likewise are very quiet generally just a click sound and thudy sound when releasing.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I looked at a lot of crossbows before I bought Carbon Express SLS. Nice and short, compact, very accurate and only $500 bucks. I actually owned a Tenpoint Stealth SS until the neighbor just had to have it for $1000. Purchased the Carbon Express and IMO there isn't much difference between the two. Bought myself a new Glock 20 with the spare $500.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Good info guys, thanks and I hope there is more to come.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your input, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

You may not like the hunting seasons available for Xbows, if they are even allowed in your state, though you may qualify with your disability. Xbows are villanized by archery enthusiasts, and often shuffled to rifle or HAM season. They are fun, but until the world ends you may find their use for hunting a little stifling.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

For all you crossbow experts - what brand crossbow does Daryl carry in Walking Dead?


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I am pretty sure it is a Horton scout. Its a kid's bow really only good for small game. There is a second crossbow that they take from Morgan's house which is a Stryker Stikezone, its a nicer crossbow than the Horton. I have a Parker Thunderhawk and it is a great bow that didn't put a huge dent in my bank account... around 450$ at Cabela's.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

I have 2 crossbows I use for hunting, recurve style & a cam style. Both are accurate. Buy what you can afford. 
my old Horton Yukon crossbow, I went out to my range & have it all dailed in because I re-finished it and had new string put on 10, 20, 30, 40, 45yards. @ 30yards I robinhooded some bolts, 20" Carbon Express T4135 Surge bolts. I've been grouping quarter size groups @ 30 yards.


longer crossbow in the pic, Horton Yukon. 

I dont shoot a high dollar crossbows, the one I shoot mainly weights little over 4lbs (pictured on the left of the longer crossbow) SA Sports Empire Terminator recurve style limbs, 175lb draw weight, the power stroke is only 11 1/2" 26" axle to axle, OAL front front of the sturip to the back side of the stock is 31" with factory bolts it shoots 260fps, 16" 2219 aluminum's. I shoot carbon's 17" with 125gr. Wasp Boss 3 blade, 4" Marco Vanes, brass inserts and threw my chronograph it shoot 247fps with my carbon bolts & BH's.

the fun part of all this was building my own arrows (bolts) and finding what combination worked the best. Experimenting with different shafts & weights & lenghts, inserts (aluminum & brass), vane combinations long & shorts), broadheads 2 blades, 3 blades, 4 blade, 100gr, 125gr, 145 gr. I definitely wanted a cut on cut contact BH. I finally did find the awsesome combination that hits like field points.


----------



## randy grider (Nov 2, 2012)

plenty of hunting time for crossbows, all are the length of gun season, muzzleloader season, and many a special crossbow season as well as some states the entire archery season.


----------

